# Watercolor paper



## Rollie

I am a beginner when it comes to watercolor painting and I have been struggling with it. The paper that I have been using is 140lb paper. On one side, the side pointing up when I open the pad and peel a sheet off, is rough and it actually has a subtle lined texture that runs lengthwise across the paper. The other side is smooth. I have used both sides. Is there technically a right side, and why? Also, on the textured side the paint tends to run easier if I paint on it with the paper vertical than it does if it is horizontal as in a landscape.


----------



## croberts

Hello Rollie
I just wanted to respond to your post. I also posted here and received 0 replies. It's nice to know you are interested in art and I wish you good luck. Please find someone else at this forum who has been ignored (views but no replies) and respond to them.

You can see my work at
http://www.zazzle.com/chrisrobertsart

All the best
Chris Roberts


----------



## meesh

Hi Rollie. I hope you're still around. I just found this site and I'm also a beginner. I took 2 adult ed classes in watercolor and I'm hooked.

About the paper... our instructor told us 140 lb. paper, but that doesn't mean all 140 lb papers are equal. He didn't want to intimidate students with the expense of good supplies so we all bought beginners junk and it made for terrible results in trying to learn technique. But I've learned a few things about supplies from that.

140 lb. watercolor paper shouldn't be smooth on one side. It should have texture on both sides but one side will have a finer texture and the other a rougher texture. The finer textured side is the best side to use. But if I totally muck up a painting I let it dry, flip it over and use the other side so not to waste. 

I've found Strathmore's 'best' quality paper to be affordable and give good results. If you have an art store that has 40% coupons like Michael's, you can get a full sized pad for around $8.00. Cut the sheets in half to make it go further. 

Just because something says "watercolor paper" doesn't make it good for painting. I use that really cheap junk to practice washes, and transparent layering techniques, etc. But when I want to finish something worthy, I use either Strathmore or Arches. 

I hope that helps and I hope discussions pick up around here. I'm really eager to learn from more experienced painters.

Good luck,

*meesh*


----------



## croberts

*Watercolor Paper*

Hello Meesh

I use Arches 140lb rough watercolor paper. I buy 25 sheet packs of full sheets (22" x 30") and cut the sheets in half to give me 50 sheets 15" x 22". I clip the paper to a 17" x 23" x 1/2" piece of gator foam board with four 2" binder clips. The gator foam board mounts on my easel. I stretch the paper after a wash by loosening one binder clip and pulling diagonally on one corner of the paper and then replacing the clip. I work my way around the board with the other clips a couple of times while the wash is drying.

All The Best
croberts


----------



## croberts

*Watercolor Paper Side*

Hello Rollie and Meesh

Out of habit I use the side with the embossing Arches does sticking out but I'm not sure how much it really matters. If you have paper with one side smooth and one side rough, I would paint on the rough side as that is the paper texture I prefer. I've been painting with watercolors for 15 years and after a while you develop your own way of doing things. I guess it's a matter of personal choice.

Here is a dropbox link to my workshop videos. You can download and watch the videos free. You can stream the videos at dropbox but they will only let you watch the first 15 minutes so downloading is best. The episode order is
Why Paint A Picture?
The Four Painting Types
Perspective
Shadows and Reflected Light
Details and Texture
Float your mouse over the videos to see the titles at the bottom of the screen.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ik4b72fyh1ltqbv/XMX4KoDdtm

All The Best
croberts


----------



## croberts

*A comment about the videos*

Hello Again Rollie and Meesh

I forgot to mention that I discontinued the website mentioned at the end of the videos several years ago.

croberts


----------



## meesh

Thanks crOnerts. I will check out the vids. When I have some time. I look forward to learning a thing or two from someone with such experience. Kind of you to post the links for us.

Mersh


----------



## croberts

*Left Out A Video*

Hello Meesh

I left out one video title in the workshop videos list. Here is the corrected list;
Why Paint A Picture?
The Four Painting Types
Perspective
Mixing Color, Mixing Big, and Painting Big
Shadows and Reflected Light
Details and Texture

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------

